# Intracerebroventricular administration of melanotan II increases insulin sensitivity



## LabpeRep (Aug 23, 2012)

The hypothalamus integrates a multitude of behavioral and metabolic  adaptations to food intake and starvation, necessary to maintain fuel  homeostasis despite profound environmental variations in nutrient  availability [1]. Two types of neuron in the arcuate nucleus of the  hypothalamus are of major importance for the control of these processes:  neurons co-expressing Agouti-related protein (AgRP) and neuropeptide Y  (NPY), and neurons expressing pro-opiomelanocortin (POMC), the molecular  precursor of alphamelanocyte-stimulating hormone (α-MSH) [2]. α-MSH  binds to and stimulates melanocortin (MC) receptors. In addition to the  effect of MC4 receptor activation on insulin sensitivity, decreased  insulin concentration after central activation of the melanocortin  neuronal circuitry, and increased levels of insulin in MC4 receptor  knock-out mice even before the onset of detectable hyperphagia or  obesity [3], have been documented. Hence, the study was designed to  evaluate the effects of central administration of melanotan II (MTII),  an agonist of melanocortin-3/4 receptor, on hepatic and whole-body  insulin sensitivity, independent of food intake and body weight. 
  Over a period of 24 h, three aliquots into the left lateral ventricle of  male C57Bl/6 mice were injected with 225 ng of MTII. The animals had no  access to food. The control group was treated with three injections of  distilled water. Hyperinsulinaemic?euglycaemic clamp in combination with  [3H]glucose infusion were used to measure whole-body and hepatic  insulin sensitivity. Glut4 mRNA expression was measured in skeletal  muscle. 





  In basal state, body weight, glucose, plasma corticosterone, insulin  concentrations and NEFA under basal and hyperinsulinaemic conditions did  not differ between MTII- and vehicle-treated animals. Under  steady-state hyperinsulinaemic conditions, plasma NEFA levels decreased  about two-fold while insulin concentrations increased approximately  10-fold as expected. There were no observed differences in insulin,  plasma glucose and NEFA levels between MTII- and vehicle-treated mice  during hyperinsulinaemia.  




 The glucose disposal rate was significantly higher in MTII treated mice.  In contrast, hyperinsulinaemia suppressed EGP to a similar extent in  MTII and vehicle treated mice.  




  mRNA expression of Glut4 Glut4 mRNA expression in skeletal muscle of the  MTII-treated group was higher than that of the vehicle-treated mice. 
   In conclusion, all these findings demonstrate that central simulation of  melanocortin-3/4 receptors modulates insulin sensitivity in a  tissue-specific manner, independent of its well-known impact on feeding  and body weight. 

  References
 1. Schwartz MW, Woods SC, Porte D Jr, Seeley RJ, Baskin DG (2000)  Central nervous system control of food intake. Nature 404:661?671
 2. Raposinho PD, White RB, Aubert ML (2003) The melanocortin agonist  Melanotan-II reduces the orexigenic and adipogenic effects of  neuropeptide Y (NPY) but does not affect the NPY-driven suppressive  effects on the gonadotropic and somatotropic axes in the male rat. J  Neuroendocrinol 15:173?181
 3.  Raposinho PD, White RB, Aubert ML (2003) The melanocortin agonist  Melanotan-II reduces the orexigenic and adipogenic effects of  neuropeptide Y (NPY) but does not affect the NPY-driven suppressive  effects on the gonadotropic and somatotropic axes in the male rat. J  Neuroendocrinol 15:173?181


*Two days Special, Melanotan-II (MT-2) 10mg, as low as $12 per vial, New Batch, 99.89% purity**
*

MS & HPLC REPORTS:


BATCHPURITYMS REPORTHPLC REPORTM120730-L55275799.49%MSHPLC


Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5   business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
                 Sincerely,
    Labpe Chemicals


----------



## teezhay (Aug 23, 2012)

No clue what intracerebroventricular administration is, but I imagine it has something to do with injecting the stuff directly into your ventricular system, which sounds goddamned awesome.


----------



## JonP (Aug 24, 2012)

Great!!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 24, 2012)

wtf does that say or mean in english why is it that everthing to do with pep is so confussing.why can they not but stuff about pep in plain english where normal people know what the fuck your talking about.i read that whole thing and dont know anthing about any of what i read.but know if you wantt to know any thing about gear it is very easy to undersatnd.these companys would be very very smart to start explaning this stuff in more plain to understand ways.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 24, 2012)

These are medical studies bro, not made by the company. Of course they're gonna use medical terminology, its not really meant for the average person to understand but peps aren't really marketed for humans so you can't really expect them to be explained for the average person. Only thing we have to go on are studies and user experience


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 24, 2012)

these studies are meant to sensationalize the product, people are compelled to believe in a product through this marketing strategy, look at advocare, they use medical and science claims for sales strategies and are very successful while their products are far from the best available


----------



## teezhay (Aug 24, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> these studies are meant to sensationalize the product, people are compelled to believe in a product through this marketing strategy



You're being absurd. Of everyone here interested in Labpe's products, *nobody* is going to inject *anything* straight into their cerebral ventricles. I can guaran-fucking-tee you that. And if you ask Labpe right now, "Hey bro so I wanted to buy some of your Melanotan-II so I can shoot it *straight into my fucking brain*, what gauge needle should I use?" you're not going to get any response other than, "*Don't you dare use our products in that way*."

So it's really pretty ludicrous of you to suggest Labpe posted this for marketing purposes, when *nobody* is buying MT-II to use it the same way it was used in this study, nor would Labpe ever want to sell their product to some random dude who intended to do that. People aren't buying MT-II because of this study. They're buying it to get tan. Now drop your conspiracy theories and false equivalencies, because they're ridiculous.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 24, 2012)

teezhay said:


> You're being absurd. Of everyone here interested in Labpe's products, *nobody* is going to inject *anything* straight into their cerebral ventricles. I can guaran-fucking-tee you that. And if you ask Labpe right now, "Hey bro so I wanted to buy some of your Melanotan-II so I can shoot it *straight into my fucking brain*, what gauge needle should I use?" you're not going to get any response other than, "*Don't you dare use our products in that way*."
> 
> So it's really pretty ludicrous of you to suggest Labpe posted this for marketing purposes, when *nobody* is buying MT-II to use it the same way it was used in this study, nor would Labpe ever want to sell their product to some random dude who intended to do that. People aren't buying MT-II because of this study. They're buying it to get tan. Now drop your conspiracy theories and false equivalencies, because they're ridiculous.



Ok, I misspoke on this post, i admit that, I didn't read all of it, sorry Labpe. But no conspiracy theory's here, truth is a lot of supplement companies do exactly what I claimed, and that was what I wanted to communicate, but clearly didn't. 
Anyway, relax, bring it down a notch, the caps in bold make you look mad or something.


----------



## grootfac (Aug 25, 2012)

Labpe is wonderful.I am the customer of Labpe.There products are definitely.


----------



## Lawba (Aug 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## icecube789 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------

